# The Unborn,in theaters this Friday,1/9/09



## Steve615

Here is another horror film,for fans of the genre.
It was written and directed by David S. Goyer (Batman Begins),produced by Michael Bay and stars Gary Oldman.
The film is rated PG-13.

http://www.theunbornmovie.net/


----------



## smiddy

This one looks very scary! I won't be going to it, no time, but I would if I did since it looks so scary from the previews I've seen.


----------



## ImBack234

I don't know about the movie but I do know Odette Yustman is nice to look at.


----------



## Dario33

I'll check this out eventually since Oldman is in it.


----------

